# msvcr100.dll Error trying to open Unigine Valley



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I installed Unigine Valley and when I tried to open it, I got this error "The progra, can't start because MSVCP100.dll is missing from your computer, Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem". 

As recommended, I installed The Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 (x64) package and am continuing to get the error. I have re-installed valley several times as well as the C++ package. 

Does anyone know how else to fix this error? Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2014)

grab the x86 one as well? its a 32 bit program


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> grab the x86 one as well? its a 32 bit program



Yea, that's what I would do. He can get it *here*.


----------



## Paladone (Jan 12, 2014)

Downloaded and installed the x86 version, works perfectly now. Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2014)

yay, i'm helping!


----------

